# Top Ten Poisons



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Everyone sometimes needs a refresher. http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/guide/top-10-dog-poisons three pages

and tape this emergency no. to the back of your drivers liscence (888) 426-4435
C


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I knew some of these things but it was a very interesting article, I posted the link on my Facebook for my dog friends.


----------

